# SSSSize'ed



## bigwideland (Jul 24, 2006)

I post this question now and again, as I am always busting to learn about who are the bigger people in the world, 700lbs to 1000 lbs in the world right now, anyone have something to add?


----------



## AussieFA (Jul 24, 2006)

mate i sometimes wonder the same thing. i'd love to see some bbw that size. we don't have nearly as much to offer here as what USA does.


----------



## Coop (Jul 24, 2006)

Well to be honest people of that size are in serious risks of health.

We have to keep in mind that while we do admire women for their size, we also have to respect their happiness and health. For me I am content with anyone from 300-550. I would not want to endanger anyone's health.


----------



## Happy FA (Jul 24, 2006)

These two blog entries and comments may be of some interest to you.

http://hugehugefan.blogspot.com/2006/03/deep-end-of-gene-pool.html

http://hugehugefan.blogspot.com/2006/04/some-thoughts-on-your-post.html

They are about people the size that you're talking about. Hope this is useful.

Happy FA


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2006)

Coop said:


> Well to be honest people of that size are in serious risks of health.
> 
> We have to keep in mind that while we do admire women for their size, we also have to respect their happiness and health. For me I am content with anyone from 300-550. I would not want to endanger anyone's health.



You also have to realize that there are some incredibly lucky people out there. Some of us start seeing a significant reduction in quality of life at two or three hundred pounds and some of us _thrive_ at four or five. Weight isn't like arsenic which is dangerous for pretty much everyone. It's more like err.. poison ivy, which will put some people in the hospital and is just a funny-looking vine to others.


----------



## Leonard (Jul 25, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Weight isn't like arsenic which is dangerous for pretty much everyone. It's more like err.. poison ivy, which will put some people in the hospital and is just a funny-looking vine to others.



I like that analogy. Sadly I have nothing valuable to add to this discussion.


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 25, 2006)

It's a sad story actually...

*Heaviest Man*
 
The heaviest person in medical history was Jon Brower Minnoch (USA, 1941&#8211;83), who had suffered from obesity since childhood. He was 185 cm (6 ft 1 in) tall and weighed 178 kg (28 st) in 1963, 317 kg (50 st) in 1966 and 442 kg (69 st 9 lb) in September 1976. 

In March 1978, Minnoch was admitted to University Hospital, Seattle, where consultant endocrinologist Dr. Robert Schwartz calculated that Minnoch must have weighed more than 635 kg (100 st), a great deal of which was water accumulation due to his congestive heart failure. (That would be 1400 lb)

In order to get Minnoch to University Hospital, it took a dozen firemen and an improvized stretcher to move him from his home to a ferry-boat. When he arrived at the hospital, saturated with fluid and suffering from heart and respiratory failure, he was put in two beds lashed together. It took 13 people just to roll him over. After nearly two years on a diet of 1,200 calories per day, he was discharged at 216 kg (34 st) &#8211; the greatest weight loss for a human being. In October 1981, though, he had to be readmitted &#8211; after putting on over 89 kg (34 st). When he died on September 10, 1983, he weighed more than 362 kg (57 st).

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=48383

I can't put the pic up here but you'll see it if you click the link.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Jul 25, 2006)

If you haven't checked it out yet, the 900 Club on this site has a well-researched overview of many of the heaviest men and women on record (which includes a pic of Minnoch).


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw a special on TV recently (perhaps in the last month or two) called "The 700 Pound Man"...I think that was the title.

Anyway, it was about this guy who was only 36-38 years old (I forget his exact age)...still fairly young today...and had been bedridden by his own weight for years. He said his knees gave out when he weighed in the mid-500 lb range.

He was taken to a clinic for the super-obese and was actually quite a ways past 700 pounds when he was weighed.

He had a wife but was essentially a total invalid due to his size. He also had serious medical problems. While he wanted to be helped, he unfortunately died.

I admit that while it's sometimes fun to read fiction about people hitting these tremendous sizes, actually being that heavy does come with its fair share of risks.

I am an FA and I would enjoy being with someone able to really enjoy their life instead of being sick and bedridden. Yes, I felt sorry for the guy in the TV special I saw but he should've been helped before it was too late for him.

Dennis


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 25, 2006)

before we all jump on this after a fresh viewing of mark and gina's soap opera, i'd like to remind everyone that people that large 600-700, do exist, and feeder or not, they, like everyone else, do enjoy having someone to love around. they have health and risks and whatnot too, but they're at that size and the people who like their women at the size should feel no shame or guilt about simply wanting to be with someone who's already that big. i'm sure there's a handful of 500 lb+,600+ people here who have no interest in dating a feeder but would still be interested in someone not afraid of their size to be with.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 26, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> before we all jump on this after a fresh viewing of mark and gina's soap opera, i'd like to remind everyone that people that large 600-700, do exist, and feeder or not, they, like everyone else, do enjoy having someone to love around. they have health and risks and whatnot too, but they're at that size and the people who like their women at the size should feel no shame or guilt about simply wanting to be with someone who's already that big. i'm sure there's a handful of 500 lb+,600+ people here who have no interest in dating a feeder but would still be interested in someone not afraid of their size to be with.


i could go out with a person that 500+ pounds but at 600 is really pushing it. if a woman was 600Lbs depending on her mobility i would go out with her as long as she doesnt need a cane walker or wheelchair to get around.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 26, 2006)

::thinks of all the wheelchair-using BBW who probably found that pretty offensive::


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 27, 2006)

gangstadawg said:


> i could go out with a person that 500+ pounds but at 600 is really pushing it. if a woman was 600Lbs depending on her mobility i would go out with her as long as she doesnt need a cane walker or wheelchair to get around.



i have my personal preferences too but i'm not going to announce them to this entire community, which includes 600 lb. wheelchair-bound folks for whom this one of the few places they can find a potential partner. it's just a bit mean.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 28, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i have my personal preferences too but i'm not going to announce them to this entire community, which includes 600 lb. wheelchair-bound folks for whom this one of the few places they can find a potential partner. it's just a bit mean.


ok my bad folks.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 17, 2006)

Check this out: 1300lb man.

http://members.fotki.com/Manuribe/about/


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 17, 2006)

20,000? 20-_thousand _calories a *day*? I would question if that's even possible. Certainly not every day? 
Front page says 1200 pounds. 'About me' says over 1300. 

I know English is not his first language, but something's hinky here.


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know but I tend to agree Samantha.

I was calculating the BMR (basal metabolic rate) which is the number of calories you'd burn if you stayed in bed all day.

And I thought if a 150 lb male needed some 1600 calories then a person ten times as large would need 10 times as many calories.

But it doesn't work out like that.

I found this calculator online. (Guys check it out it's interesting)
http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/

I don't know his age and height but assuming he is 30, 5'9" male the number of calories he needs for staying in bed all day would be 8837. 

Also it seems he removed all info from his website?


----------



## klosterblocked (Sep 19, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7NTuymwFlpk

I'll point you to this.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

We need to show our support for the supersized some of whom are too affraid to go outside to just see the sun or the birds in the park due to possibly being gawked at.
The exploitation is just plain sad whether done by themselves, the media or other family members who felt the intervention did not work.


----------



## klosterblocked (Sep 19, 2006)

Uh...that guy didn't go outside because he was too fat to move, not because he was embarassed.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

I was referring to other cases where others fear society's stigma so much they are affraid to go outside.


----------



## altered states (Sep 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> 20,000? 20-_thousand _calories a *day*? I would question if that's even possible. Certainly not every day?
> Front page says 1200 pounds. 'About me' says over 1300.
> 
> I know English is not his first language, but something's hinky here.



I think he's for real. I saw something about him in a Mexican mag my last trip there. He's sort of their Walter Hudson - half side show, half cause celeb. 

As far as 20,000 calories a day, I think it's possible. The stomach is an incredibly elastic organ and with today's hypercalorie food, you don't even have to be that dedicated.


----------



## love dubh (Sep 21, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I think he's for real. I saw something about him in a Mexican mag my last trip there. He's sort of their Walter Hudson - half side show, half cause celeb.
> 
> As far as 20,000 calories a day, I think it's possible. The stomach is an incredibly elastic organ and with today's hypercalorie food, you don't even have to be that dedicated.



Yeah. Makes sense; the documentary about Pat Dueul stated that he consumed 15,000 calories a day while either 800 or 1000 pounds.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 23, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> Yeah. Makes sense; the documentary about Pat Dueul stated that he consumed 15,000 calories a day while either 800 or 1000 pounds.


 
The nitwit weight loss surgeon said "he would have to eat 15,000 calories a day to maintin his weight". That's just stupid. The doctor obviously just took what a 100-pound woman is supposed to eat (1500 calories) and just multiplied it by 10 to get what a 1000-pound man would eat. It doesn't work that way! Fat tissue doesn't burn a significant number of calories --it just sits there. Plus an immobile person burns no calories for moving around.

Pat Dueul himself, in the same scence, claimed not to eat more than an average person --presumably he is comparing himself to his mid-sized BBW wife.

Another interesting thing about the documentary --all the time that Pat was losing weight, his wife was gaining! She practically went from mid-sized to super sized from their wedding day to the present! She probably gained at least 75 pounds during the two years covered by the film.


----------



## GunnerFA (Sep 25, 2006)

Check this out. Picture quality isn't the best though.
One HUGE woman.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO1U5ylelvI


----------



## bigwideland (Sep 25, 2006)

GunnerFA said:


> Check this out. Picture quality isn't the best though.
> One HUGE woman.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO1U5ylelvI




That is a very large person, is that the only information on her?


----------



## Lexi (Sep 25, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> before we all jump on this after a fresh viewing of mark and gina's soap opera, i'd like to remind everyone that people that large 600-700, do exist, and feeder or not, they, like everyone else, do enjoy having someone to love around. they have health and risks and whatnot too, but they're at that size and the people who like their women at the size should feel no shame or guilt about simply wanting to be with someone who's already that big. i'm sure there's a handful of 500 lb+,600+ people here who have no interest in dating a feeder but would still be interested in someone not afraid of their size to be with.



I found what you had to say very interesting. Recently as many of you know I found my way reaching past 700 lbs.I have been married for the last 5 years to a non FA.He calls himself a LL(Lexi Lover) He does not like my size at all. Not because I am fat, but because he has seen how it has destroyed my liife.

I think sometimes the reality is hard for someone to see when they are in the situation.As long as someone around you loves you and tells you no matter what size you are your still sexy it somehow lets you continue in your patterns despite how much restricted your mobility gets. Before Ciar I was married to an FA. I know I gained 100 lbs during that relatiomship of three years.I think its important if you are in a relationship where someone enjoys your size; or you make a mutual situation to gain weight, that there is constant evaluation of the gaining persons reality. Its very easy to get caught up in fantasy or the enjoyment.Immobility comes very fast after you rech 500 lbs.I have hasd many people that I know get to be that size and suddenly the person they trusted to help them and be there for them leaves and they are left to deal with their situation.

I know this will not be a popular opinion on here but having lived through it I ask people to take a really close look at their lives. If like me you havent left your home for years. (for me its 15 years) then its time to REALLY try to step back and look at the life you have missed.

Ok off my soap box.

Lexi


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 25, 2006)

Definately something to think about and consider.
Though I can honestly say its beautiful when being friends or each others best friend in a relationship wanting happiness and joy for each other.


----------



## GunnerFA (Sep 25, 2006)

bigwideland said:


> That is a very large person, is that the only information on her?



I've tried looking for other stuff on her but this video seems to be the only piece of info on her.


----------

